# needs a name



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

"Silver kitty" needs upgraded to a proper name. Especially since we want to order a beastie band and boomerang tag.



















He's a sweet little energetic cat. Now that the cats have gotten over the "omg your in my territory!" stage he and Squeaky (who never quite got a proper name but due to an attempted trip across the highway as a kitten can't meow properly) have been playing the cat version of tag all day long. It involves a lot less running and a lot more stalking than human games of tag.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Slate

Zane (for Zane Grey, the author)


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh I like Marie's suggestion of Zane. Zaney and Squeaky goes well together.  

What about Fog since he's got sort of a misty look and almost hidden markings.

Or how about Shade? As in nightshade.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Ghost??

Pretty kitty BTW ^^


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I don't know why, but he looks like an 'Elmer' to me lol.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

Aw, he's so handsome! I'd name him Sterling if I wanted his name to match his appearance. Otherwise I'd give him some very masculine name from Greek mythology, like Pluto, Apollo, or Zeus.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Geist (German for Ghost, Mind, Spirit)?

He also looks like a Artemis (which can be used for both men and women) to me...

Such a handsome fellow!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I love coming up with names 
Eben (it means stone and he is a stone color)
Mercury (silver metal and Greek God :wink)
From the Warrior series:
Moonshine
Graystroke (after Tarzan ..since you said he is full of energy)
Grayson

But my Pick hands down would be Munkustrap. He is the narrator in the Musical Cats! He just looks like him :wink

Munkustrap - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

The SO and I have agreed on 'Artie' or 'Arthur' as well.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like Grayson and Gordon. He is awfully cute! :love2


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I vote for Grayson!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Quicksilver.


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love that little face.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

AG ayegee = silver
HG achegee = mercury
periodically speaking


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I know I'm late to this, but my first thought was "Nickle".  (or is it "Nickel")


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Let's see....

Ansel, as in Ansel Adams...known for black and white photography and greyscale.

Ainsel, German for shadow.

Phantom

Mercury or Hermes

London (due to the famously foggy weather)

Cirrus, Cumulus, or Stratus (types of clouds)

Cloud (obvious, but also in homage to a kitty cousin...the Clouded Leopard)

Steel

Slate

Einstein...sorry, he just looks so intelligent! 

The ideas go on and on....


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Earl, Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

O.C. (abbreviated for Overcast)
Boston (another town known for its fog)
Asher (maybe already mentioned?)


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

christinaja said:


> London (due to the famously foggy weather)


That would make 'Smoke' a good name, although the famous fog (if you discout Hollywood and the rest) was a dirty yellow.

How about 'Foggy' though.


----------

